# Elemental Designs eQ.2



## Warpdrv

Looks like its up on their website for Pre-Order... 

http://www.edesignaudio.com/edv2/product_info.php?products_id=657

*Variable Subsonic Filter* The eQ.2 has a built in variable subsonic filter. This filter allows you to turn the subsonic on and off as well as fine tune a range from 5Hz to 50Hz. A perfect solution for low tuned vented enclosures.

*2 Band PEQ* The eQ.2 has a on board 2 Band Parametric Equalizer. 2 bands allows you optimum subwoofer performance as opposed to just one.

Looks like a pretty decent solution for a pretty good price...


----------



## tcarcio

I don't use an eq on my subs but is this something you could use for multiple subs or would you have to buy one for each sub. :dontknow:


----------



## mike c

the only con I see is that the two EQ's are limited to one high bass frequencies and one to low bass frequencies.


----------



## avaserfi

I actually saw a prototype of this unit when I visited the eD factory a couple weeks ago. It looks pretty nice and is made to be an easier version of the BFD to use at the cost of features. I doubt I would ever get one personally, but for someone who wants a few quick adjustments I would say its a winner for the price.


----------



## OvalNut

Big drawback I see is the analog dials. It makes it tough to do A/B testing when you can't be sure to get the adjustments back exactly where they were. 

That, and having only 2 filters.

:thumbsdown:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## avaserfi

OvalNut said:


> Big drawback I see is the analog dials. It makes it tough to do A/B testing when you can't be sure to get the adjustments back exactly where they were.
> 
> That, and having only 2 filters.
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> Tim
> :drive:


Very good point. The A/B testing didn't even cross my mind. I think that would make this unit no-go for anyone serious about equalizing their system as it would be a huge pain.


----------



## Warpdrv

tcarcio said:


> I don't use an eq on my subs but is this something you could use for multiple subs or would you have to buy one for each sub. :dontknow:


If you have a DIY set of subs... I believe you would need 1 for each, to implement phase and EQ individually...


----------



## Sonnie

Reviving an old thread... do we know of anyone who is using this successfully for a HPF? Or for any other use?


----------



## spanish68

I'm using one with the filter at 12hz in a sealed box with a TC 3K 15" in it. I have one of its bands boosting the low end some 3-4db's around 20hz and the other band it cutting a peak around 50-55hz. It has been working fine so far in my system.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks Marce!

Have you by chance taken any REW measurements with and without the unit to see if it is accurate?

Have you had any issues with the input or output volume?


----------



## Ricci

+1

I'd be interested in seeing the results of measuring it with REW myself. Particularily the low freq extension/roll off and the EQ adjustment range.


----------



## spanish68

I haven't had any input/output issues at all with the EQ2, but remember this is connected to the current plate amp I'm using , a ED LT1300. I've heard of some people having issues with the EQ2 when connecting to "rack" amplifiers, I just move the gain knob all the way up and does fine.

As for measuring this unit response, I've done some measurements with a test tones cd and a radio shack digital meter and my TC 3K sub is now "flat" (within 3-4db's) from 20hz to 60hz. I've tried the subsonic filter at 12hz, 15hz with good results. For someone who needs a subsonic filter from 10-30hz, is looking for a simple unit to eq. (limited to two bands) one for 10hz-50hz and another one for 50hz-100hz region, with a good price to boot, it's a no brainer. The only thing is that these unit being analog with all the knobs adjusting, it takes time to set-up your sub. I hope to have the AE AV15X sub I ordered by no later than next week and will be using the EQ2 with it in my current sealed box (I will be building a 7cf PR box in the next few weeks with this sub), along with the CCS SDX and TC 3K sub drivers I have, I hope I'll be posting more information on this eq. along with the three drivers (mini shootout). I plan to keep the AV15X sub and sell the other two.


----------



## Sonnie

I have one on order that is scheduled to be here on Tuesday, so next Wednesday I should be able to do some REW graphs with it, then hook it up and see if it will work with my EP2500 without issues.


----------



## mosconiac

Sonnie: I have an eQ.2 NIB that I can't use because it offers no gain. My pioneer receiver has a feabile output voltage capability, so the eQ.2 wasn't a good choice for my EP2500. I bought it before I discovered that "flaw". I immediately ordered a Reckhorn B1.

I saw some tests HERE that suggest the eQ.2 can't even push the signal thru with unity gain (cuts by about 3dB).

EDIT: If you want to save some $$$, I'll make you a good deal on mine. 30% off = $70 shipped?!!? It's never seen power.


----------



## Sonnie

If I had not already ordered one, I would buy yours. Let me see if the one I got ordered is going to work for me. If it does, I may very well buy yours for my other channel. I need two. I will know on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## wadesi

Hi Sonnie,
I'm very interested to see how this works out for you. I have a DIY sealed in-wall sub with dual 12" Shiva-X's powered by a EP2500 and the price point of this EQ is very attractive. I'm trying to find a BFD alternative as it's not the greatest looking piece of equipment to add to my very visible A/V rack.


----------



## Sonnie

I did receive it today and hope to get it hooked up and tested tomorrow sometime... if all goes well.


----------



## wadesi

This unit is a perfect match for those doing the "Hard-Knee House Curve". Per everything I've been reading on that only the "Major" peaks need to be addressed and the less corrections the better.


----------



## Sonnie

This appears to be a good unit here... provided live results match the unit results. My day was super busy with fifty-eleven things to do, so I have just now had time to simply do an REW loop thru test on my computer. Provided it can produce enough signal, which I believe it will, the live test should be very similar.

The subsonic filter dial ranges from 5Hz to 30Hz. With 5Hz being at 7 o'clock, I ran 7-2 o'clock (the max of 8 measurements allowed by REW). There was very little change from 7 to 8 and a minor change from 8 to 9. At 7, it does indeed appear to be very close to a LR 2nd order HPF. The next significant change was 10 o'clock where it appears to be between a 9-10Hz LR 1st order HPF. The rolloff per octave is not that steep.









It appears to be very flexible...

















Below is probably what I will use... close to 9Hz 2nd order... not that the Fi's really need it, but we will be cautious anyway. 









I may get a chance to test it live tomorrow evening, but no promises. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## mosconiac

Thanks for sharing your results. Have you (or anyone elese) ever performed these tests on the Reckhorn B1? I'll search, but I don't know what combination of words will uncover this.


----------



## Sonnie

Yes... I did test the B1 and it would be good for about a 15Hz or higher using the 20Hz boost. You may could do a little better if you were willing to tinker with the adjustments a bit more. It also offers very good signal gain if needed... as well as a LPF if needed.

Here is the live response of Audiopulse subs which are tuned to 18.7Hz... and this is with the B1 HPF control at 0 (10Hz setting) and the 20Hz boost set to 12 o'clock. 










As you can see... it does a fine job here, however, it does not extend quite low enough for my Fi Audio subs which are tuned much lower.

I believe I have loopback responses similar to the above at home on my laptop that I can post later.


----------



## spanish68

Sonnie, great work with those graphs, I think it proves this unit is very good even though it has some limits (only two bands of eq). I'm using one right now and it works well for me. I'll be building a PR AV15X sub in the next two weeks (just waiting for the sub and PR's to arrive) tuned to 15.5hz and was wondering what the subsonic filter set at 15hz would be in the EQ2, around 10 o'clock? Thanks.


----------



## wadesi

Yes, looks like a great little device that can be indescretely placed. I'm surprised they didn't add any graphical "notches" around the nob to easily dial in a specific setting...


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... notches would have been super helpful.

Marce... the 15Hz filter is going to be close to the 1 o'clock position, at least on my unit. It may be slightly different on other units. Plus, the order may not be high enough. You may want to consider looping your unit and running sweeps via REW until you get a steep enough slope by using the parametric adjustments. It is totally an experimental process.


----------



## sub_junkie

Would it be better it get the ED eQ.2 over the Reckhorn B-1 for a IXL 18.2.2 running off of a Crown XLS 802D or the Behringer EP2500 and a Insignia 500w receiver? Or, would the Pre-out channel on my receiver not be strong enough to run the eQ.2? I don't know if I would use anything to boost the low end when I get my sub, but I might experiment. Basically, when I have boosted the low end in WinISD, I would have to make the LPF stronger, which would make it graph pretty much the same as when I just didn't boost the low end. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Mike P.

WinISD does not take room gain into account. The in room response won"t look like the modeling. With your sub design and room size you shouldn't need to boost anything.
As for your Insignia receiver, can't say what you need without knowing what the LFE output voltage is.


----------



## sub_junkie

Would there be a way that I could measure it, to see if anything would work...?


----------



## testwork

Sonnie said:


> Here is the live response of Audiopulse subs which are tuned to 18.7Hz... and this is with the B1 HPF control at 0 (10Hz setting) and the 20Hz boost set to 12 o'clock.
> 
> As you can see... it does a fine job here, however, it does not extend quite low enough for my Fi Audio subs which are tuned much lower.



Can you clarify what it is you don't like about the Reckhorn? It sounds like you're comparing it's performance with Audiopulse subs against how it *might* perform with Fi subs??


----------



## Sonnie

There is really no question about how B1 will perform with any sub. The live response confirms the loopback test response I did with REW. Its performance is not contingent upon the sub.

The B1 is fine for about a 15-20Hz HPF, but not 10Hz as it claims. I am actually using it on my Audiopulse subs, but not the Fi Audio subs. I am using the eQ.2 on the Fi Audio subs because I can set it up for an 8-10Hz HPF.


----------



## GregBe

I bought an eQ.2 from a fellow Shackster, and have been really pleased with it so far. In a warped way, I like that it only has 2 bands to play with. It makes it much easier for me to attack the two biggest peaks, and then leave it the alone. Too many tweak options makes it too easy for me to never watch any movies or listen to music and spend all of my time tweaking. :duh:


----------



## Bruce Fisher

I am getting ready (I think) to purchase an ED sub (A7S-450) and was planning to add one of these in... but then noticed that a BFD wasn't much more.

I'm new to this... am I better of with the BFD since it's more functional? I like the comment above... less tweaking since it's only 2 bands... but I figure I'll eventually get to a point where I'll want more capability. Or does it make sense to have both a BFD and a eQ.2 - so I'm not wasting money getting the eQ.2 now?

Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie

The best thing to do first is measure your response with REW. Then you will be able to better tell how many EQ bands you will most likely need.

I have my eQ.2 for sale if you decide you want one. I used it long enough to test it... it is just like brand new and I will save you a few bucks... if you end up needing/wanting it.


----------



## ironglen

The eq.2 has two parametric eq settings- where do I set these for a flat response (only want to utilize the hpf function at 12-13hz)? Do I leave the gain of these at 0 and leave the other settings? Or can I somehow use these settings to steepen the hpf curve without changing the rest of the signal on my LLT sub? It is fairly flat otherwise and I don't want to change it.


----------



## Sonnie

Loop it through your sound card and test it with REW sweeps to be sure. If I remember correctly, I set the boost at about 11-12 o'clock with the boost frequency and HPF turned fully counter-clockwise.


----------



## southworth

Sonnie,
Do you still have the eq2 available?


----------



## Sonnie

Nope... been sold a while.


----------



## southworth

Thanks. 
How's the eq2 perform (gain-wise) with your pro amps?


----------



## southworth

The reason why I'm asking is that the spec sheet on the AVM- 30 states that it puts out 2Vrms nominal onto a 100 ohm load with a max output of 6.3Vrms via the RCA's and 12.6Vrms max output via XLR. I have XLR sub out as well as RCA sub out on the Anthem.


----------



## brucek

> 2Vrms nominal onto a 100 ohm load with a max output of 6.3Vrms via the RCA's and 12.6Vrms max output via XLR.


That is considered pro level..........

brucek


----------



## Sonnie

I did not have any issues with the levels when I had it.


----------



## southworth

Thanks fellas! I'll give it a try.


----------

